# Garage workshop design



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

Does anyone have any idea if there is a software or site that I can get ideas for my garage workshop? I have to share a 2 car garage with storage and the laundry machines and am having a hard time figuring out a good solution for keeping the space organized. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Grizzly has a great site. http://grizzly.com/workshopplanner You can identify what size shop you have to work with and use their machines and tools to get an idea of how it would lay out. Since most people have a variety of makes and models you'll have to choose whatever they have that's comparable and go from there.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

This will take some time reading but I sure your answer is in here someplace.

https://www.google.com/search?q=small+shop+layouts&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Dig a hole under your house.

http://www.finewoodworking.com/workshop/video/video-tour-of-richard-ciupkas-underground-workshop.aspx


----------



## Mutha (Sep 21, 2015)

Dont forget good old fashioned graph paper with scale cutouts from index cards. Lets you move everything around very quickly. Id imagine quicker than a computer.


----------



## HermitStudio (Jun 25, 2015)

SketchUp. If you can draw rectangles in a paint program and are willing to learn the most basic of commands (less than 10 commands total) you will be able to do these kinds of things in minutes.

You can work from a scale drawing or measurements and lay stuff in quite easily. It's just a bunch of rectangles.

Here's what I did for my own case just recently:
Got this from planning documents at the town hall. It's just an A4 sheet. It came prescanned but a decent photo of the sheet will do. 









It is very easy to set the proper scale if you know a dimension in SketchUp. One click, drag, enter the measurement and now the image is to the proper scale.

I masked off the irrelevant parts of the house with a couple of rectangles.









Then I laid in the floors, windows,doors, and the wood stove.









Then I laid in some tools and a bench. Just took the measurements and drew rectangles to match. I included a full sheet of ply for reference.









Finally added some text labels so I knew what was what.









By grouping the rectangle(s) representing each item I can move things around with a single keypress and mouse action.

Hope it helps.


----------



## rlp (Oct 25, 2008)

I would also recommend sketchup. There are a lot of videos on youtube that teach you how to use it.

One I would highly recommend is Ron Paulk's channel:
https://www.youtube.com/user/crpaulk

Ron is a contractor in Washington and he has built a "portable woodshop" - a workshop in the back of a panel truck and an "awesome rolling toolbox" - a tool room in a 14' trailer.

PORTABLE WOODSHOP:









AWESOME ROLLING TOOLBOX:









These both are designed to make maximum use of the space.
He shows on his youtube channel how to build all the cabinetry in both and how to use sketch to build your own.

He also has put both of these in the sketch 3d warehouse so you can download both into sketchup and use some or all of the designs in your own project.

Ron is a very generous guy in giving all of this information and I would urge you to check out his youtube channel.

He also sells plans for a workbench and what he calls a total station. I haven't bought the plans yet but most likely will at some time.

Portable Woodshop (rolling tool box) tour: 




Video of Mobile woodshed along with some sketchup views: 




If you have any questions about sketch or getting downloads from the 3d warehouse let me know - glad to help.

Randy


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

Agree with the others for sketchup, I think Grizzly has a shop designer on their site too. A few things that I've learned are to remember to work in the vertical to minimize floor footprint. Use the ceiling space too. And keep all of the tools on casters. $20 OLD Workmate's make great work stations. This is my 2 car garage with all of my tools, no shed so lawn equip too. With everything in this configuration, (workmates folded) I can fit two Hondas into the garage.


----------



## ste6168 (Mar 12, 2015)

I used the grizzly shop planner tool. Really easy to use, I thought. I am in a one car garage, so I have even less space! you can see pictures of my setup here: http://steinwoodworks.weebly.com/shop-tour.html


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the replies… it looks like the grizzly tool is what I need… to bad I don't have a computer and only use my phone which can't get it to work. I'll have to break out some grid paper and do it the old fashioned way!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I have a notebook with all the various layouts I have used over the years. With the exception of the Table saw most everything has been moved for some reason or another. Graph paper and some time was all I have ever used. Even have my dream shop drawn out for when I win the lottery. LOL


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Here's another shop planner:

https://www.finewoodworking.com/workshop-planner


----------

